# Beretta 950



## Buymore1 (Nov 25, 2013)

I posted this last week and wanted to reach out again. Can anyone let me know if a 1959 import Beretta 950, NIB, with the 1959 import stamp and all original has any "extra" value to a collector? I have had this in my safe for 30 years plus and dont want to just blow it out to a non Beretta fan/collector if there is some significant value or sentiment to it to another collector. Any input will be appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

No, not really.

Beretta 950s sell for $200.00 - $250.00

.22s seem to fetch more than 25ACPs, mostly because 22 ammo is cheep and will be available for a long time, 25 ACP ammo is getting more expensive than 9mm ammo and is getting increasingly more difficult to find.

Older ones (1950s) in excellent condition might fetch as much as $450.00 if you can find a buyer that is willing to spend that much on a "Pocket Pistol".


----------



## bill1959 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am interested in buying this gun. Please contact me at JUSTAGUY864 @ yahoo.com. Thanks. Bill from South Carolina


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

Bill, I don't think the OP wanted to sell one. He was looking at buying one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I replied to this topic some time ago. 

If it's NIB like you say, and comes with the owner's manual and any other OEM paperwork, then yes, it would be worth a bit more than a used 950 w/o a box and/or paperwork. 

How much more will depend upon the buyer and how bad they may want it. It's not going to be worth a mint, but due to it's age and has all the "stuff" that came with it, it should bring an add'l. $50.00-$75.00 or so, generally speaking.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I had one of those once, many years ago, imported from Italy, with factory box, and all original contents. I kept it for a while, but it was so clean I had second thoughts about carrying it...I showed it to a dealer and he got very excited and made me a good offer on the spot, nearly $300. I sold it. I now have a 950 BS made in the USA that has a lot of carry wear, which cost me over $200 last year. I carry it a lot.
IMO, they are very reliable and compact with good ammo capacity and even accuracy to about 10 yards, and I like to carry mine as a backup from time to time, using S&B ball ammo - it is loaded a bit hotter than any US made standard loads, and it has been 100% reliable in this gun.


----------

